# I NEED A HUG!



## ChriszSweetie (Aug 28, 2002)

Hi everyone. I don't have anything too exciting to post, I just wanted to whine. I am feeling really sad today.







I just started taking Caltrate for my IBS-D after reading about it on the D message board. The first few days it seemed to work wonders, but last night (The 3rd day) I was really constipated so I decreased my dose of Calcium and skipped my Levsin pill. Then today I have had D again! I am so depressed about this! I just want to have a normal life again without having to worry about what is going to come out of me! Sorry to bring everyone's mood down. I just need a hug and someone to tell me that everything is going to be okay.







Talk to ya later. ~Ashley


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

hey there *hug* i'm so there x i can't get my symptoms under control at the moment either but there has to be some way of getting back to coping!







It's jsut so frustrating, isn't it? I recomend having a tantrum, a good cry, hurling plenty of pillows and then trying to laugh just a tiny bit at how ridiculous we look with smeared makeup and big puffy eyes...see how big a snot bubble you can blow *eugh*take care x let me know how you get on x


----------



## ChriszSweetie (Aug 28, 2002)

Sparkle, Thank you so much!!!! You actually made me laugh out loud with the snot bubble thing! I think I am going to take your advice and throw a really good tantrum tonight!


----------



## rcb118 (Mar 11, 2002)

Hey, Hope you're feeling better. It's hard. I tried my hardest to eat well the other day and I still got really ill. No fun. So I understand where you're coming from. I agree... sometimes you just need to have a good cry or whine to someone.... it may not neccesarily solve the problem..but it will at least make you feel better for a little while.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Hey gosh! I know how that feels big time. I know its hard but you need to hang in there. Maybe you could talk to your doctor and devise an action plan?Keep going iththe caltrate. It takes a while to find the right dose for you. Maybe try taking just 2 a day and see what happens?I did hypnotherapy, which has helped me enormously. I can't recommend it highly enough. Its seems very expensive at frst, but the benfits weigh out the cost! It ï¿½70 Sterling. Dunno how much US. Maybe $100? Im not sure. Its weel worth looking into. www.ibsaudioprogram.com or look at the Hypno and CBT forum on the BB in Coping technights i think.Hang in there. Try and keep positive. I know its hard but dont' give up.Good luck.


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

is that ï¿½70 per session or altogether for hypnotherapy? I'm desperate so will try anything, but the money thing is a problem.Also, i read an account of this guy whose been taking ibsacol from a company in New Zealand but it's gona cost about ï¿½35 per month and i'm a little cynical... He's had fantastic results, but as everyone is different, i'm not sure whether to try it or not.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Its ï¿½70 for the whole course, which is 100 days. ï¿½70 uis about what you would pay for one session wwith a hypnotherapist. It works out cheap.


----------



## ChriszSweetie (Aug 28, 2002)

Thanks to everyone who has replied! YOu don't know how good it makes me feel to know that there are others out there that know what i am going through and don't think that i am "making it up". Keep the words of advice coming. It really does make a difference!







Love to all, Ashley


----------



## CMB (Jul 26, 2001)

Please read the book "Eating for IBS" by Heather VonVorous. Specifically for people with IBS-D.


----------

